# Diablo 3: Spielzeit der Kampagne bekannt, PvP-Modus kommt wohl erst Ende des Jahres



## FrankMoers (29. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Spielzeit der Kampagne bekannt, PvP-Modus kommt wohl erst Ende des Jahres * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Spielzeit der Kampagne bekannt, PvP-Modus kommt wohl erst Ende des Jahres


----------



## Oximoron12345 (29. April 2012)

15-20 Stunden klingt jetzt mal nicht viel..bin ein wenig verwundert...

Und ich sehe schon wieder die Spieler meckern, dass es keine Ladder geben soll


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2012)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> 15-20 Stunden klingt jetzt mal nicht viel..bin ein wenig verwundert...
> 
> Und ich sehe schon wieder die Spieler meckern, dass es keine Ladder geben soll


 15-20 Stunden "im Normal Modus" - wie lange hat man denn gebraucht, um Diablo 2 einmal in normal durchzuspielen?


----------



## karsten2409 (29. April 2012)

Frechheit , Diablo 3 beibt im Regal stehen , 15-20 Stunden , mal ehrlich , solche Entwickler Studios haben das Geld nicht verdient für solche lächerlichkeiten an Spielzeiten !


----------



## Oximoron12345 (29. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 15-20 Stunden "im Normal Modus" - wie lange hat man denn gebraucht, um Diablo 2 einmal in normal durchzuspielen?


 

Gefühlt ne Ewigkeit^^ Ist schon so lange her -.-

War jetzt auch keine direkte Kritik, damals hat man sich Nacht um Nacht mit D2 um die Ohren geschlagen und ich denke es wird mit D3 nicht weniger. Nur liest sich 15 - 20 Stunden mMn erstmal nicht viel (wobei 4-5 Stunden pro Kapitel doch eigl. OK sind). Ich kauf es mir so oder so und zähle schon die Tage. Das Open Beta WE hat all meine Erwartungen erfüllt, bei mir kam gleich das richtige Feeling auf und die Klassen haben sich auch super gespielt


----------



## leckmuschel (29. April 2012)

15 - 20 stunden...
für wieviel jahre entwicklungszeit ?
riecht für mich nach dlcs und rausschneiderei.


----------



## der-jan (29. April 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Frechheit , Diablo 3 beibt im Regal stehen , 15-20 Stunden , mal ehrlich , solche Entwickler Studios haben das Geld nicht verdient für solche lächerlichkeiten an Spielzeiten !


 
mal ehrlich - hast du den vorgänger diablo 2 gespielt? diablo 2 ist ein spiel bei dem man überhaupt keine "representative  "durchschnittslänge" angeben konnt - es kommt schon allein darauf an mit welchen angriffen und sprüchen du deine gegner bekämpfst - damit ist man mal schneller mal langsamer durch das gebiet, dann die größte variable - wie geht der spieler mit dem loot um, sieht er sich alles genau an oder läßt er ggf sogar zeugs links liegen - macht er lange besuche beim händler oder nicht...

von daher eine vorab debatte über die diablo 3 spielzeit komplett unsinng  also mach dich mal nicht heiß über 15-20 stunden - wenn das zb 15-20 stunden schnetzeln ist - wäre das mehr als ausreichend - denn dann würde ich denk ich mal bestimmt nochmal ordentlich zeit beim händler rumhängen, mir gedanken übers craften machen usw

dann hat man unterschiedliche spielfiguren die wenn sie sich stark unterscheiden zum mehrfach spielen motivieren usw


----------



## Valdis (29. April 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Frechheit , Diablo 3 beibt im Regal stehen , 15-20 Stunden , mal ehrlich , solche Entwickler Studios haben das Geld nicht verdient für solche lächerlichkeiten an Spielzeiten !



Nun, du hast auch nicht weit über den Tellerrand geschaut, als du diesen Kommentar geschrieben hast, oder?

Wieso gehen eigentlich dauernd irgendwelche Leute davon aus, dass die Spieldauer eines Spieles sich auf einmaliges Durchspielen (Vor allem bei einem Spiel wie Diablo, wo es bei den hinteren Schwierigkeitsgraden erst so wirklich los geht) beschränkt, und proportional zur Entwicklungszeit steigen muss?
15-20 Stunden sind für den normalen Modus völlig angemessen und in Ordnung. Wer Diablo 2 gespielt hat, der weiß das. Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Normalmodus lediglich eine Aufwärmrunde ist (Was die Leichtigkeit angeht), sind 20 Stunden doch schon recht gut.

Ich behaupte mal, dass Diablo 3 mit seinen fünf Charakterklassen und 4 Schwierigkeitsgraden einiges mehr an Spielzeit zu bieten hat, als viele andere Spiele, die heutzutage auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Farragut (29. April 2012)

hmm 15-20 klingt wahrlich nicht viel, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Angaben meistens so realistisch sind wie der Spritverbrauch von Autoherstellern. aber es gibt genügend gründe es immer wieder zu spielen, entweder mit einer anderen klasse oder einem höheren schwierigkeistgrad.

weiss noch jemand wie lange einen D2 auf normal beschäftigt hat?


----------



## Bullfrog (29. April 2012)

Kino= 9 Euro/2 Stunden Film
BigMäc Menu= 10 Euro 
Konzertkarten Coldplay=65 Euro/3 Stunden
Diablo 31= 50 Euro/15-20 Stunden Spielzeit+ Wiederspielwert......
Mal nachdenken und gelegentlich auch die Fresse halten= unbezahlbar!


----------



## Kratos333 (29. April 2012)

Die erfahrenen Spieler sind in 4-5 Stunden durch. Und nun? Bei Tera gibts schon lange level 38er und das obwohl gerade erst release war und das bei einem MMORPG.

Die spielspass angaben kann man sich in die Haare schmieren und ich weis auch gar nicht warum man immer darüber diskutiert und sich darüber auslässt. Wenn ein Spiel gut ist dann zockt man das 1000000x durch! Egal, ob das jetzt nur 8 Stunden geht oder 100 Stunden. Ein COD kannste im Singleplayer genauso fünf mal durchzocken wenn einem das Gameplay spass macht. Warum auch nicht? Es gibt doch nicht umsonst unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade. Auch bei MassEffect da meinen manche man brauch 20 Stunden und man heult rum wie kleine Kinder. Ja, wenn ich alles von videos wegklicke und mich nicht mit der Story und Spielwelt beschäftige dann kann man Halflife 2 auch in einer Stunde durchspielen. Ich kann ja auch ein Buch nehmen und mal eben den anfang und das ende lesen und die mitte vom Buch einfach überfliegen.

Und das schlimmste ist gerade bei DIABLO von 15-20 Stunden auszugehen ist allein schon ein "Headnut" argument für mich. Das Spiel wird man mindestens tausend Stunden Spielen wenn einem Diablo 1+2 schon gefallen hat. Das Spiel fängt erst im highlvl an richtig spass zu machen wenn man Items jagd und seine Charaktere mit Items ausrüstetet.


----------



## 5cout (29. April 2012)

Diablo 3 = 50€/(20h Spielzeit für NORMAL + Spielzeit für Alptraum + Spielzeit für Hölle + Spielzeit für Inferno * 5 Charaktere)   Mit dem Spiel kann man Monate verbringen und ist nicht durch.


----------



## Garalor (29. April 2012)

also wenn der normal mode so lange Spielzeit bietet wird d3 gesamt sehr viel zeit fressen! 

ich hab heute irgendwo gelesen das einer schrieb er habe 30 stunden Minimum Spielzeit in die Beta gesteckt.... die beta hat ne Spielzeit von ca 1 Stunde. und dann regen sich Leute auf das der normal mode "nur" 20 stunden brauchen wird? wtf... verdrehte Welt!

ich warte gierig auf D3. Beta hat begeistert.


----------



## billy336 (29. April 2012)

spielzeit hin oder her, wenn das spiel "geil" ist dann spiel ichs, sollte es nur 5 stunden dauern halt 50x durch. wenns shice ist dann spiele ich es bei einer spielzeit von 20std nichtmal bis zur hälfte. spielzeit ist relativ. wenns gut ist und viel spielzeit hat wärs optimal und "blizzard-like"


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> weiss noch jemand wie lange einen D2 auf normal beschäftigt hat?


Hier ist ein Let's Play mit 70 Teilen à rund 10 Minuten, also gute 11 Stunden: lets play Diablo 2 (german) 70 - Ende der Zerstörung - YouTube


----------



## Setzergott (29. April 2012)

15-20 Std. Spielzeit im normalen Mode. Die Entwickler haben in einem anderen Video bereits erwähnt, dass das "richtige" Spiel erst ab Alptraum anfängt und in jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad neue Monster/Items, etc. hinzukommen. 

Hört sich für mich nach langen Nächten mit zu wenig Schlaf an. Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Mothman (29. April 2012)

Ich denke ich werde das erstmal alleine 1-2 Mal auf "normal" durchspielen (sofern ich es schaffe^^) und danach das Ganze mit Kumpels noch mal zusammen auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad angehen.


----------



## dth-alien (29. April 2012)

Also 15-20 Stunden ist doch voll ok. Ich werde sofort zu Anfang 2 Barbaren machen. Einen mit dem ich Solo zocke und einem mit dem ich im coop mit meiner Frau spiele. Und da ich dann meinen Char und den meiner Frau skullen muss und Irene vergleichen dauert es nochmal länger. Also Spielzeit so schon mal 50 -55 Stunden. Dann nochmal einen schwierigkeitsgrad höher noch mal 15 Stunden drauf.

Weiß jetzt echt nicht was daran teuer sein soll.

Und dann noch das echtgeld ah. Wenn es sich lohnt noch Monster kloppen für die Brieftasche


----------



## MFBB (29. April 2012)

Wenn es stimmt ist die Spielzeit doch sogar länger als bei Diablo 2...also ruhig bleiben 

Außerdem ist es eh nur der sehr leichte/normale Schwierigkeitsgrad (jeder wird das durchspielen können hieß es).

Werde die Story genießen und jede Ecke im Spiel besuchen, alles lesen, mit jedem labern etc.

Sollte man auch solo machen wenn man das Spiel so "erkundschaften" will, im Multiplayer wird immer gerushed, schnell schnell schnell schnell..da kannste nicht stehen bleiben um dir Zeugs durchzulesen und mit den Leuten zu labern.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Let's Play mit 70 Teilen à rund 10 Minuten, also gute 11 Stunden: lets play Diablo 2 (german) 70 - Ende der Zerstörung - YouTube


 Allerdings keine "echten" Übergange z. B. von 57 auf 58 Tag<>Nacht, der Erfahrungsbalken ist plötzlich doppelt so lang, ist also nicht besonders aussagekräftig.


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Allerdings keine "echten" Übergange z. B. von 57 auf 58 Tag<>Nacht, der Erfahrungsbalken ist plötzlich doppelt so lang, ist also nicht besonders aussagekräftig.


 Aber immerhin ist das eine ungefähre Zahl, mit der man diskutieren kann.
Und selbst, wenn es komplett doppelt so lange dauern würde, wäre es noch in dem Rahmen, der hier für D3 genannt wurde.

Als anderes Extrem gibt's dann noch Speedruns, bei denen die schnellste Zeit knapp unter einer Stunde und für "alle Quests gemacht" bei 4 Stunden liegt: Speed Demos Archive - Diablo II: Lord of Destruction


----------



## MisterSmith (29. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber immerhin ist das eine ungefähre Zahl, mit der man diskutieren kann.
> Und selbst, wenn es komplett doppelt so lange dauern würde, wäre es noch in dem Rahmen, der hier für D3 genannt wurde.
> 
> Als anderes Extrem gibt's dann noch Speedruns, bei denen die schnellste Zeit knapp unter einer Stunde und für "alle Quests gemacht" bei 4 Stunden liegt: Speed Demos Archive - Diablo II: Lord of Destruction


 Nein, kann man nicht, da mit besseren Items alles sehr viel schneller gespielt werden kann. Und Speedruns? Du beziehst dich doch auf die Spielzeit von Diablo 3, und die 15-20 Stunden haben natürlich nichts mit Speedruns zu tun.


----------



## Zerth (29. April 2012)

Diablo 2 war auch nicht länger, so what?


----------



## golani79 (29. April 2012)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> 15 - 20 stunden...
> für wieviel jahre entwicklungszeit ?
> riecht für mich nach dlcs und rausschneiderei.


 
Ich wär ja mindestens für 500+ Stunden bei Spielen deren Entwicklungszeit über 2 Jahre dauert ...


----------



## Worrel (29. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht, da mit besseren Items alles sehr viel schneller gespielt werden kann.


Welche besseren Items?



> Und Speedruns? Du beziehst dich doch auf die Spielzeit von Diablo 3, und die 15-20 Stunden haben natürlich nichts mit Speedruns zu tun.


 Ich argumentiere dahingehend, daß die Spielzeit von Diablo 2 auch nicht groß anders war und daher 15-20 Stunden absolut im Rahmen des Vorhersehbaren liegen.

So ist die minimale Spielzeit von D2 mit ~einer Stunde (Speedrun) natürlich keine Zahl, die jemand ernsthaft als "Durchspielzeit" bezeichnen würde. Ebensowenig darf man die 4 Stunden nehmen, die als minimaler Wert für das vollständige Durchspielen zustandekamen.

Ein normales Durchspielen dürfte deutlich länger brauchen. Wieviel länger, kann man jedoch ohne Testspiele oä nicht definitiv sagen.

Nun hab ich ein Let's Play gefunden, welches ich mir allerdings nicht angeschaut habe - schließlich geht es ja nur um die reine Spielzeit (im Moment von D2) und hab kein Interesse daran, jemandem bei YT 11 Stunden beim Videospielen zuzusehen.

Aber: dieser Let's Player hat eben gut 11 Stunden dafür gebraucht. Scheinbar sogar mehr, wenn da irgendwelche Teile fehlen. 
Und er wird ja wohl kaum weniger als die Hälfte hochgeladen haben, sonst wäre die Bezeichnung als "Let's Play" falsch.

Daher habe ich einfach mal die gesamte Länge ästhetisch abgerundet auf ~20h verdoppelt und wir befinden uns damit in der Spielzeit, die für den Normal Modus von Diablo 3 genannt wurde.

=> D3 wird damit genauso lang oder sogar länger sein, als man erwarten konnte.


Ich hoffe, ich habe mich diesmal deutlich genug ausgedrückt.


----------



## dennis-2810 (29. April 2012)

Ich denke man kann bei solch einem Spiel keine Angabe der Spielzeit machen. Das ist genau so wie mit Skyrim. Angegeben waren 150 Stunden. Ich habe bisher 200 Stunden gespielt und bei WEITEM nicht alle Quests erledigt.
Ich habe am Open Beta Wochenende D3 erstmal alleine gespielt und dann einen Tag später mit einem Kumpel. Unsere Spielstile unterscheiden sich so krass, dass ich sagen muss ich hätte alleine mindestens 2 Stunden länger gebraucht als er. Als ich mit ihm durch war, kam ich mir vor als hätte ich alles liegen gelassen und mit keinem NPC geredet.


----------



## kornhill (29. April 2012)

Damit ist es auf jeden Fall länger als Diablo 2. Ich müsste es wirklich mal ausprobieren, aber ich denke das man D2 an einem Nachmittag durchzocken kann. Wenn man richtig Gas gibt natürlich.

Der Witz ist nur. Diabloe 2 auf normal mit nem neuen Char durch zu zocken ist quasi das Tutorial abschließen. Das Game geht doch dann erst richtig los....

Das mit dem PvP schmerzt natürlich ein wenig. Das das erst nachgeliefert wird war mir so noch garnich bewusst


----------



## BiJay (29. April 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich alles von videos wegklicke und mich nicht mit der Story und Spielwelt beschäftige dann kann man Halflife 2 auch in einer Stunde durchspielen.


 Deine Zeitangaben sind echt kurios. Half Life 2 in einer Stunde solltest du mal filmen, dann hast gleich einen neuen Speedrun Rekord. 

Ich würde einfach mal von der Beta ausgehen. Ca. 1 Stunde (ja, je nach Spilstil anders) brauchte ich da für den ersten Drittel des ersten Aktes. Macht auf 4 Akte hochgerechnet ca. 12 Stunden. Kann durchaus sein, dass auch da im Verlauf die Killgeschwindigkeit abnimmt und man dann etwas länger braucht - 15 Stunden erscheinen also realistisch. Die folgenden Schwierigkeitsgrade Albtraum und Hölle dauern dann jeweils länger, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad anzieht. Laut Blizzard gibt es Wetten, wie lange man braucht, bis die ersten Inferno durch haben. Da gibt es durchaus etwas von Monaten zu hören. Insofern wird man locker hunderte Stunden in das Spiel stecken können, wenn man es will. Für das Geld doch super.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (29. April 2012)

mh ja..  
kürzer als call of duty und dann noch ohne multiplayer modus 
ne danke  diablo 3 wird definitv nicht gekauft


----------



## TheChicky (29. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> mh ja..
> kürzer als call of duty und dann noch ohne multiplayer modus
> ne danke  diablo 3 wird definitv nicht gekauft


 
Bitte erst denken, dann schreiben


----------



## IlllIIlllI (29. April 2012)

bitte erst kaufen dann beschweren?
blizzard ist genau wie bioware im börsensumpf versunken
aber klammert euch ruhig an eure guten alten "helden" *-*


----------



## Hirnschlacht (29. April 2012)

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ein "Run" durch die Kampagne für einen erfahrenen Spieler 5 Stunden dauert. Nun muss man davon ausgehen, dass mit wachsendem Schwierigkeitsgrad etwa 1-2 Stunden pro Stufe dazukommen. Das reicht für mindestens 30 Stunden . Die Masse der Spieler wird also mehr als genug Zeit brauchen, um im Endgame auf die Jagd nach dem besten Equip zu gehen....-und da beginnt in meinen Augen ja erst der Spaß. 
Da gibts bei den meisten Spielen viel weniger fürs Geld

Unerwähnt sei das fehlende PvP, denn wenn ich ordentliches PvP haben möchte spiele ich kein Diablo


----------



## MisterSmith (29. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Welche besseren Items?


Die, die man automatisch bekommt wenn man länger spielt.


Worrel schrieb:


> Ich argumentiere dahingehend, daß die Spielzeit von Diablo 2 auch nicht groß anders war und daher 15-20 Stunden absolut im Rahmen des Vorhersehbaren liegen.
> 
> So ist die minimale Spielzeit von D2 mit ~einer Stunde (Speedrun) natürlich keine Zahl, die jemand ernsthaft als "Durchspielzeit" bezeichnen würde. Ebensowenig darf man die 4 Stunden nehmen, die als minimaler Wert für das vollständige Durchspielen zustandekamen.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe willkürlich einen Übergang genommen, und wie ich bereits schrieb, hatte er danach die doppelte Anzahl der Erfahrungspunkte in dem Balken.
Also ist es Fakt, dass er nicht alles was er gespielt hat auch aufgenommen hat. Und somit haben die Spielzeit dieser Videos für mich auch keine Aussagekraft, da wir nicht wissen wie viel er noch "unterschlagen" hat.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. April 2012)

Ich meine, dass ich beim ersten Mal bei Diablo 2 knappe 12 Stunden gebraucht habe. Am Stück wohlgemerkt und im Coopmodus. Mein Kollege hat irgendwann nachts aufgegeben und ich hab als Erster von meiner damaligen Klasse Diablo um 5 Uhr morgens nach Release Diablo gelegt. Also so schlimm find ich die Angaben jetzt nicht. Als wir das zu Viert gespielt haben, waren wir sehr viel schneller durch und das sogar mit Addon.


----------



## Zerth (29. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> bitte erst kaufen dann beschweren?
> blizzard ist genau wie bioware im börsensumpf versunken
> aber klammert euch ruhig an eure guten alten "helden" *-*


 Finde ich als Großaktionär *hust* ganz hervorragend


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Bitte erst denken, dann schreiben


 
Das wäre ja langweilig, dann würde wir ja nicht so Folgekommentare bekommen


----------



## powermax90 (30. April 2012)

15-20 Stunden? kommt mir doch etwas arg mickrig vor für in 10 Jahre in Entwicklung befindliches SPiel? und Addon? 2015? oder 2016?


----------



## Kasian (30. April 2012)

PvP nicht releasen, aber schonmal von nem Add-on sprechen, gj


----------



## z3ro22 (30. April 2012)

das mir zu wenig am ende nur noch equip in den gleiche dungeons farmen ohne mich.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2012)

"Wir realisieren, dass das PvP-Spiel und -System noch nicht unseren Standards entspricht"

LOL
Die typische Blizzard verarsche.
Was haben die denn für einen Standart, in Sachen PvP nämlich gar keinen, in PvM schon gar nicht.
Egal ob D 2 oder auch in WoW. Das ist alles nur schöngerede.
In z.B.  WoW wird alles, auch der PvM in PvP abgepasst und geht gründlich daneben.
In D 2 gibt es gar keine Anpassung, das unausbalancing Game was es überhaupt gibt.

Diese blabla Firma soll mal aufhören die Leute zu verarschen.

Keine Spiele Firma hat es nötig alle paar Wochen einen Patch nach den anderen rein zu schieben weil eben noch so viel zu machen ist.
Es gibt aber eine Firma die das kann und macht. Blizzard. Und das wird dann so verkauft das wir uns darum kümmern. Manno und jeder fällt darauf rein.
Wacht mal auf.
Also ich mag ja die Games von Blizzard, keine Frage, aber da geht es zu weit. Verarsche wo man hinschaut.


----------



## Maddi20 (30. April 2012)

find ich gut dass es keine ladder gibt, dann gibt es auch keine hässlichen resets und es gibt keine item unterschiede zwischen L und NL


----------



## Tut_Ench (30. April 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> "Wir realisieren, dass das PvP-Spiel und -System noch nicht unseren Standards entspricht"
> 
> LOL
> Die typische Blizzard verarsche.
> ...


 
Scheinst ja bei Blizzard gearbeitet zu haben und genau zu wissen, was so abgeht. 

Du magst es verdammen, aber ich rechne ihnen das hoch an, dass sie regelmäßig patches rausbringen, um ihre Spiele nachzubessern, dass die Änderungen nicht immer das goldene vom Ei sind, steht außer Frage, aber immerhin tut sich was. Es gibt etliche andere Entwickler, die bringen ein Spiel auf den Markt, das komplett verbugt ist und da kann man ein Jahr warten, bis vielleicht mal ein Patch auf den Markt kommt.

Hättest du auch nur den Furz einer Ahnung von Balacing und Programmieren, dann wüsstest du auch, dass es nicht damit getan ist dem "Meine Klasse ist schlecht, alle anderen sind viel geiler"-Geheule der Community zu folgen und mal schnell zwischen Frühstück und Mittagspause an den Reglern für Skill A und B dreht und alles ist paletti. Da gehört ein fitzelchen mehr dazu spiele mit so einem Umfang zu balancen.


----------



## Briareos (30. April 2012)

3 Trolle direkt nacheinander ... erlebt man auch nicht alle Tage.^^


bf3fanboy schrieb:


> 15-20??ich habs schon befürchtet-lol-klarer fail!!! ohh mein gott..einheitsbrei aus allen rohren-die beerdigen sich selbst...


 Was befürchtet?


Kasian schrieb:


> PvP nicht releasen, aber schonmal von nem Add-on sprechen, gj


 Das der PvP nicht von Beginn an dabei ist steht bereits seit Anfang März fest und das Blizzard ein Add-On plant, war zumindest für mich von Anfang an klar.


z3ro22 schrieb:


> das mir zu wenig am ende nur noch equip in den gleiche dungeons farmen ohne mich.


 Durch das Zufallsprinzip kannst du die Items überall farmen wo du willst.^^


Batze schrieb:


> Was haben die denn für einen Standart, in Sachen PvP nämlich gar keinen, in PvM schon gar nicht.
> [..]
> In D 2 gibt es gar keine Anpassung, das unausbalancing Game was es überhaupt gibt.


Ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube der letzte Patch für die Balancing von D2 ist nur ein paar Monate her. Erstaunlich für ein derart betagtes Spiel.


Batze schrieb:


> Keine Spiele Firma hat es nötig alle paar Wochen einen Patch nach den anderen rein zu schieben weil eben noch so viel zu machen ist.
> Es gibt aber eine Firma die das kann und macht. Blizzard. Und das wird dann so verkauft das wir uns darum kümmern. Manno und jeder fällt darauf rein.


 Oh, du hast es ja selber bemerkt. Glücklicherweise kann man jahrelangen Support auch als etwas ganz dämonisches hinstellen.


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2012)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Kino= 9 Euro/2 Stunden Film
> BigMäc Menu= 10 Euro
> Konzertkarten Coldplay=65 Euro/3 Stunden
> Diablo 31= 50 Euro/15-20 Stunden Spielzeit+ Wiederspielwert......
> Mal nachdenken und gelegentlich auch die Fresse halten= unbezahlbar!


 
Besonders wenn man bedenkt daß der Reiz an Diablo nie daß einmalige durchspielen war. 1 x auf Normal, 1-X x auf Schwer und dann 1-Y x auf Höller oder wie die Schwierigkeitsgrade heissen.

Diablo 3 wird unsere MP-Gemeinde auf jeden Fall zocken bis Borderlands 2 rauskommt


----------



## Viper0201 (30. April 2012)

Die Spielzeit bei Diablo ist absolut unwichtig. Davon abgesehen war bzw. ist jedes Diablo auf Normal einfach nur langweilig. Auf Alptraum wirds erst interessant wenn es dann heißt "Imun gegen (Feuer, Eis, Blitz, Magie, Köperschäden)".

btw: Für Diablo 2 wurde seiner Zeit auch nur eine Spielzeit von ca. 20 Stunden angegeben.


----------



## LordCrash (30. April 2012)

Ist ja mal wieder lustig, wie hier wieder so manche User so unverfroren von sich auf andere schließt.....
Mir persönlichhat Diablo (1+2+TdB) im Singleplayer auf Normal viel Spaß gemacht, ein nochmaliges Durchspielen in einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad hingegen nicht wirklich, weil ich die Story und die Locations alle schon kannte. Daher finde ich es auch schade, dass die Spielzeit vergleichsweise gering ausgefallen ist. Hoffentlich lohnen sich das dann wenigstens. Mit dem Paladin haben sie ja auch meinen Lieblingscharakter gestrichen.....


----------

